# TT Forum Outbox ??



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi
why does my outbox keep messages for ages? I presume this means my messages are being delayed?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

The messages haven't been read. Once read they move.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> The messages haven't been read. Once read they move.


Aghhhh lovely, thanks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no bud, just means the pm sent hasn't been read yet.....send me one and i will read it and it will show you now have it as sent not in out box


----------

